# جنون الخنازير أم جنون البشر؟



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2009)

إضاءة
      جنون الخنازير أم جنون البشر؟
      بقلم :ممدوح طه
 







«أنفلونزا الخنازير» هي الطبعة الأخيرة من سلسلة الأمراض والأزمات التي واجهت العالم بسبب الفيروسات «المتناهية الصغر»، ومسلسل البلاء «المتناهي الكبر» الذي ظهر في البر والبحر في السنوات الأخيرة، من جنون البقر إلى أنفلونزا الطيور، ومن أنفلونزا الخنازير إلى ما سيستجد غدا مثل «أنفلونزا الكلاب» التي أصبحت شريكا اليوم في مساكن البشر، هذه السلسلة التي تبدأ بتجاهل قاعدة «الوقاية خير من العلاج»، وتستمر بسوء المواجهة، تنتهي بكارثة إنسانية ترجع في الأساس إلى «جنون البشر»!






وتحذير منظمة الصحة العالمية من «أنفلونزا الخنازير» وفيروسه الخبيث الذي ينتقل من الخنزير إلى الإنسان، ومن الإنسان إلى الإنسان و«الذي لا يمكن احتواؤه» حركت قلق العالم ودفعت إلى حالة الاستنفار العالمية التي نشهدها بما يتجاوز القلق إلى ما يشبه الذعر، بعد ظهور ذلك المرض الوبائي في المكسيك وأميركا وكندا، بسبب عجز الأبحاث العلمية والطبية في أعلى الدول تقدما على ملاحقة التحور الفيروسي «الذي يشبه متوالية» الانشطار النووي يدفعنا على اختلاف مواقعنا إلى بعض التساؤلات..






وإذا كان الجنون هو كل اللا معقول بما يتجاوز حدود العقل ويسلك في غير المعقول، ويعني ببساطة غياب سلامة العقل أو غياب سيطرة العقل السليم على الأقوال والأفعال، فمعنى ذلك أن فيروس الجنون البشري كامن فينا حين تختل قدرة العقل على التفكير السليم فيما يحقق الأمن الإنساني بمعناه الشامل المادي والمعنوي، ويحمى الحياة الإنسانية من كل الأخطار الصحية والغذائية والحربية والاقتصادية والبيئية، وحينما ترتبك معايير الفهم السليم لعلاقة الأسباب بالنتائج، ويضطرب لدينا الترتيب الصحيح للأولويات في الأهداف الإنسانية..

أفلا يبدو هو عرضاً لمرض الجنون البشري مثلا، إنفاق العالم المليارات على «الأبحاث العسكرية النووية»، وإنتاج أسلحة التدمير الشامل وعلى الحروب التي تقتل ملايين البشر وتهدد سلامة الإنسان والبيئة، بما يفوق إنفاقه المليارات على «الأبحاث الصحية الفيروسية» وإنتاج الدواء والغذاء بما يقي أو يعالج أمراض الوباء الشامل ولمواجهة خطر الجوع بما يهب الحياة لمليارات الفقراء في العالم، بينما يتردد في الكف عن مسببات مشكلة الاحتباس الحراري، ويتقاعس عن إنفاق الملايين لمعالجة أزمة الغذاء التي حركت قلق العالم ؟!

وألا تكشف الأزمة المالية العالمية عرضا لمرض أكبر في نظام عالمي ظالم يقوم على الاحتكار والأنانية والطمع، والخداع والجشع، والنصب والنهب من الكبار للصغار ومن الأقوياء للضعفاء بما يزيد الأغنياء غنى والفقراء فقرا، والأقوياء قوة والضعفاء ضعفا، والأصحاء صحة والمرضى مرضا بما يدفع العالم للقلق بل الخوف من المستقبل الآمن، أفلا يعكس هذا العرض بالإفلاس المالي مرضا أكبر للإفلاس العقلي والأخلاقي لدى القوى الاقتصادية والسياسية المتحكمة في العالم، بما يقترب من الجنون البشري ؟!






وبعد التساؤلات تبقى المسؤوليات.. من غرف عليا متخصصة لإدارة الأزمات مخولة بكل ما يلزم اتخاذه من إجراءات بما يمنع التعامل الخاطئ في أساليب الوقاية أو طرق العلاج، من مسؤولية إعلامية لا تهول فتثير الذعر ولا تهون فيغيب الحذر، وتواصل المتابعة بما يسلح الناس بالمعلومات الصحيحة بكل دقة وحساسية من المصادر الصحية الموثوقة باستمرار، والأهم هي الشفافية حتى نمنع الذعر أو الإشاعات.

البيان..


----------



## اني بل (30 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي أستاذ على الموضوع العصري ...والذي يستنزف الطاقات البشرية مودي بها الى الموت والهلاك ....يارب يحمينا ....قربت نهاية الحياة ...وقرب موعد مجيئه ....كل يوم نسمع مرض شكل ...وكله اخطر من بعض ....


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2009)

Joyful Song

شكرااا جزيلا لردك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## جيلان (30 أبريل 2009)

> وفيروسه الخبيث الذي ينتقل من الخنزير إلى الإنسان، ومن الإنسان إلى الإنسان و«الذي لا يمكن احتواؤه



*كمان بتنتقل من الانسان للانسان يخربيت كدى بكرة يطلع ( هبل السمك ) ونبطل لحمة ونقضيها صيام بقى
بجد كل حاجة وحشة سببها الانسان ان كان الانسان بنفسه عملها او تنبيه من ربنا
بجد يا كليمو شرحت وضع البشرية بالظبط ربنا يهدى بس اكيد هنفضل كدى للنهاية *


----------



## zezza (30 أبريل 2009)

> أفلا يبدو هو عرضاً لمرض الجنون البشري مثلا، إنفاق العالم المليارات على «الأبحاث العسكرية النووية»، وإنتاج أسلحة التدمير الشامل وعلى الحروب التي تقتل ملايين البشر وتهدد سلامة الإنسان والبيئة، بما يفوق إنفاقه المليارات على «الأبحاث الصحية الفيروسية» وإنتاج الدواء والغذاء بما يقي أو يعالج أمراض الوباء الشامل ولمواجهة خطر الجوع بما يهب الحياة لمليارات الفقراء في العالم، بينما يتردد في الكف عن مسببات مشكلة الاحتباس الحراري، ويتقاعس عن إنفاق الملايين لمعالجة أزمة الغذاء التي حركت قلق العالم ؟!



مظبوط يا كليم ....... ربنا مش بيعمل حاجة وحشة ......ربنا موزع كل حاجة بالعدل و بالطريقة الصح الدور و الباقى علينا احنا ازاى نعرف نعيش فى عالم كويس نحترم فيه بعض و نخاف على بعض 
فلوس كتييييييييير راحت على الحرب لو اتصرف ربعها بس فى البحث و التطوير ما كنش ده بقى حالنا 
شكرا كتير كليم على الموضوع الحلو و وجهة النظر العلمية
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *كمان بتنتقل من الانسان للانسان يخربيت كدى بكرة يطلع ( هبل السمك ) ونبطل لحمة ونقضيها صيام بقى
> بجد كل حاجة وحشة سببها الانسان ان كان الانسان بنفسه عملها او تنبيه من ربنا
> بجد يا كليمو شرحت وضع البشرية بالظبط ربنا يهدى بس اكيد هنفضل كدى للنهاية *








جيلان

انت قلت اسمك ما سمعتش

يا بنتي ما السمك مر دوروه

لما انفجر المفاعل النووي بتشيرنوبيل

بروسيا الناس بطلت تاكل سمك

انا عندي بسة يعني قطة

والقطة مش بتاكل اي شي فيه حاجة غريبة

كنت بشتري السمك بارخص الاسعار
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ادي حتة للقطة لو كلت على  طول نشويه وناكله
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (30 أبريل 2009)

*اصل فى مصر هيتاكل هيتاكل حتى لو كلب مش رضى ياكله ههههههههههههههههه
اصلا مبحبش السمك واللحمة قليل اوى ولفراخ راااحت
امل انا زعلانة لييييييه :hlp:*


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *اصل فى مصر هيتاكل هيتاكل حتى لو كلب مش رضى ياكله ههههههههههههههههه
> اصلا مبحبش السمك واللحمة قليل اوى ولفراخ راااحت
> امل انا زعلانة لييييييه :hlp:*





الفراخ راحت على فين

مش فاهم بتقصدي اية


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أبريل 2009)

الموضوع بجد مهم جدا انا متابعاه فى التى فى
ميرسى كتير يا كليمو
جيلان تقصد الفراخ راحت يعنى عندها انفلونزا الطيور احنا مش بناكلها هههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (30 أبريل 2009)

*تحفة المصرى بامانة ربنا ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اهى قالتلك كوكى*
*راحت ( اقصد خرجت برة قائمة الاكل بتاعنا يعنى عشن انفلونزا الطيور يا ماى زومل ) *
*هبطل المصرى حاضر ههههههههه*


----------



## fouad78 (30 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع فعلا يا كليمو ويستلزم وقفة تفكر فيه لأن العالم فعلا صار أكثر جنون
بس هو المرض مش بيعمل جنون هو إنفلونزا في بعض الحالات يسبب الموت
شكرا جزيلا كمان الرب يبارك حياتك سلام ونعمة​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *تحفة المصرى بامانة ربنا ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *اهى قالتلك كوكى*
> *راحت ( اقصد خرجت برة قائمة الاكل بتاعنا يعنى عشن انفلونزا الطيور يا ماى زومل ) *
> *هبطل المصرى حاضر ههههههههه*







يا ريت بطلعوا الخبر عندنا

كان بيرخص الدجاج

يا اختي دول مافيا كل ما يكونوا عايزين يغلوا حاجوا بيموتوا حوالي 200 واحد بالعالم

ومن ثم بينقرض الصنف
بعدها ببيعوه باغلى الاثمان
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تجيبي قطة تديها حتة من الدجاج قبل الشوي
لو اكلة

على طول شويه اطبخيه
وصحة وعافية

احنا مش بناكل الا فراخ بلبنان
وثمنه مشوي 11دولار اميريكي
انما اوعا تصدقي الكلب
الكب اهبل بياكل كل شي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> يا ريت بطلعوا الخبر عندنا
> 
> كان بيرخص الدجاج
> 
> ...



قولت معلومه حلوة اول مره اعرفها ان الكلب بياكل اى شىء 
انما القطه لا هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

zezza

نورت اختي

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ولردك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

fouad78

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ولردك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> قولت معلومه حلوة اول مره اعرفها ان الكلب بياكل اى شىء
> انما القطه لا هههههههههههههههههههه





مش سامعة انهم بيحطوا بنج للكلب عشان يسرقوا
اهبل بياكل كل شي

انما القطة لا


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 يوليو 2009)

ايه المنظر المرعب دة
ربنا يحفظنا بجد​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)

كيريا
ماشي 
المهم الرب يحمي


----------

